# NINJAAAAA!



## Corry (Mar 8, 2006)

Just snapshots...nothing special, but I thought they were funny...Erik was messing around seeing how well he could still do his Tae Kwon Do tonight...though I'd take some pics and try out the burst mode on my cam! (had it more than a year and have never used it! )







We actually plan on doing some more in better lighting conditions.


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 8, 2006)

lol they look good. So, has he still got it???


----------



## Corry (Mar 8, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> lol they look good. So, has he still got it???



Haha...a little bit...he's not as flexible as he once was! He's 26 and 220lb now...he was 14 and thin as a rail when he was in Tae Kwon Do!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 8, 2006)

Kowabunga Erik!!  
Erik, The last one might work well blended with the photo you are doing for your graphics photo HEHEHEHEHE!!  
Neat photos Corry..can't wait to see them in his Ninja suit..but can he still fit in the one from when he was 14? LOL


----------



## Corry (Mar 9, 2006)

Haha...I can't wait to try this again in better conditions....we're gonna get some funny as hell pics.


----------



## Alison (Mar 9, 2006)

These are great!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 10, 2006)

Soooo.....Funnny......

I am going to make fun of him for that in DC.


----------



## Corry (Mar 10, 2006)

hahahaha...he'll laugh along with ya about it! LOL


----------



## Fate (Mar 11, 2006)

lol... love them. the expression on his face on the last one is saying "ahh crap, i gota stop spliting my jeans like this!"


----------



## jocose (Mar 17, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> lol... love them. the expression on his face on the last one is saying "ahh crap, i gota stop spliting my jeans like this!"


 
Oh, I thought that expression was "Geez, what an F'in' dork am I?"

:lmao: 

Fun pics Corry...You WILL show us the rest, right?


----------



## Corry (Mar 17, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought that expression was "Geez, what an F'in' dork am I?"
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> Fun pics Corry...You WILL show us the rest, right?



You'll get to tell him so in DC.  

If we ever take the pics, yeah...I'll post! He doesn't care!


----------



## jocose (Mar 17, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You'll get to tell him so in DC.
> 
> If we ever take the pics, yeah...I'll post! He doesn't care!


 
Wait...I got a better idea...he can do his thang on the Mall, and we can all stand around him in a circle, and then we can all get our pics together and have a Matrix style shot!!


----------



## Corry (Mar 17, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Wait...I got a better idea...he can do his thang on the Mall, and we can all stand around him in a circle, and then we can all get our pics together and have a Matrix style shot!!


----------

